

Tabasco Sort: A Super-optimal Merge Sort - swannodette
http://www.pvk.ca/Blog/2012/08/27/tabasco-sort-super-optimal-merge-sort/

======
ssdsa
This line from the article made me laugh: "The transformation would make sense
in a dialect with weaker support (both compiler and social) for assignment."

